# I need a new HCL source



## grance (Nov 10, 2012)

I was useing Sunnyside muriatic acid 34% I was getting it for 6 dollars a gallon but they have stoped production and replaced it with greenenvy muriatic acid replacement. I dout this stuff will work for what we do. I mean if it dosn't have dangerouse fumes, ruin the environment or burn your skin off it probly wont work has all ways been my thinking. I would like to know if any one has tryed this stuff and how its worked for them


----------



## nickvc (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not stateside but I believe many of the guys there source their muriatic from pool supplies and the large hardware stores, this shouldn't be hard to find unlike nitric.


----------



## Geo (Nov 10, 2012)

i have used the eco friendly muriatic acid in AP before. it seemed to work the same. i never tried it in AR though. i found about 30 one gallon jugs at a close out store for $2.50 a jug.


----------



## grance (Nov 10, 2012)

nice I bought up the rest of the reguler muratic from gordon lumber so im sitting on 17 gallons right now


----------



## Smack (Nov 10, 2012)

You can get some good stuff from your local concrete plant.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 10, 2012)

Just bought some tonite at Fleet Farm!


----------



## Geo (Nov 11, 2012)

$3.95 a gallon is a good price, its almost $8 a gallon here.


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 11, 2012)

around here in new england it seems to go between 6 to 8 dollars a gallon at lowes and any local hardware store, i tried using the "green" type muratic acid and it seems to work well for Ap and just general Acid soaks and washeses I checked the MSDS on the oner i have which is Klean Strip brand from home depot and it only lists HCL at <25% which isnt bad


----------



## pacomdiver (Dec 16, 2012)

i just got 2 gallons of the sunnyside muriatic at my local store for $5.71 a gal,are you positive they stopped production or did they just stop carrying it? maybe i should go back and buy the rest before its gone. they had 6 left


----------

